# Happy 4th!



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th everyone!   

Happy thursday Neal...


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 4, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Happy 4th everyone!
> 
> Happy thursday Neal...



It's Thursday?

Same to you!!Nieghborhood party here today...gonna be hot, and fun all day long!!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 4, 2013)

May the forth be with you


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy, belated, Independence Day everybody.


----------



## Admin (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope everyone had a good time!


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a great time, sat on the lake and watched the fireworks. Daughter fell asleep half way through.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2013)

Chris_ said:


> Had a great time, sat on the lake and watched the fireworks. Daughter fell asleep half way through.



 To House Repair Talk!

Glad to see you finally made it over here. No holiday BBQ reports for us?


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris said:


> Had a great time, sat on the lake and watched the fireworks. Daughter fell asleep half way through.



I envy you. I was sick so I was in bed.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

It was an awesome weekend all together, left my house and the 110 degree weather for 85 degrees all weekend. Couldn't complain.


----------



## Admin (Jul 10, 2013)

That sounds nice. I'm sure you heard I was in bed all weekend having side affects to meds I'm all of a sudden allergic to.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2013)

You are allergic to everything. I bet it is contagious.


----------



## Admin (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet it is. It does suck being allergic to the world at large. Keith makes fun of it constantly.


----------

